# Trivia 10/19



## luckytrim (Oct 19, 2018)

trivia 10/19
DID YOU KNOW...
Milk leaves the cow at 101 degrees Fahrenheit and is promptly  cooled and
stored at 40 degrees Fahrenheit.


1. The rear half of loin meats is the source of some of the  most tender
beef. The nomenclature is slightly confusing there - what is  the proper name
of the uppermost loin section directly left and right of the  animal's spine?
  a. - Sirloin
  b. - Top Sirloin
  c. - Tenderloin
  d. - Strip
2. In PC talk, what is 'Bit' short for ?
3. A popular souvenir from the German city of Köln comes in a  blue-labeled 
glass bottle marked with the number 4711. What is  it?
4. In what sport would you use terms like set, dig, kill, and  spike?
5. What is the significance of spades in the card game of the  same name?
6. Remember Borden's Elsie the Cow ?  What was the name of her  mate ?
(Bonus; what product carried his image ?)
7. Which river flows through Ljubljana, Zagreb and Belgrade,  three Balkan 
capital cities?
  a. - Rhine
  b. - Sava
  c. - Volga
  d. - Danube
8. Which is the correct meaning for 'turbit'?
  a. - A pigeon
  b. - A Butterfly
  c. - A fish
  d. - A Recipe

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Scientists have discovered a mushroom that can eat  plastic.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Binary Digit
3. Cologne
4. Volleyball
5. Trump Suit
6. Elmer  (Glue)
7. - b
8. - a

TRUTH !!
All that plastic we throw away doesn't just go away, since  most plastics
aren't biodegradable. But what if we could design something  that would eat
it? Thanks to some Yale researchers and an Amazonian fungus,  that's a very
real possibility.

Discovered in 2012, the mushroom is capable of metabolizing  polyurethane.
Australian designer Katharina Unger has already worked with  Julia Kaisinger
and Utrecht University to create an incubator for the  mushrooms, which feeds
them sugars, starches, and plastic. And the mushrooms  eventually digest the
plastics completely.

But it doesn't end there. The mushroom is edible, so this  contraption,
called a Fungi Mutarium, is also growing the mushrooms for  consumption.
Currently, it takes a little while for the mushrooms to digest  the plastics
fully, but it may be well worth the wait if this can actually  help reduce
household waste headed to landfills.


----------

